# Kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r1 problem

## gemini91

I just did an "emerge -auD world" which upgraded the kernel from

kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 to kernel-2.5.25-gentoo-r1. After a re-boot

the machine hung with a gray screen, with an "X" (cursor?) in the middle

that could not be moved. I had to power-off the machine to get out 

of it. This machine is an IBM A31 laptop, I have the same kernel on

an ~amd64 desktop that works fine.

----------

## Lomion

Have you tried to rebuild your video-drivers?

I had the same problema in the past, this worked for me  :Wink: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

rebuild video drivers (what are you using?), if you have an ati or nvidia card especially.

Also, what did you use to configure? If you accidentally screwed something up there (we've all done it  :Very Happy:  ), that could explain it.

Furthermore, if you ever get stuck in X like that, ctrl-alt-backspace is your friend. Also, ctrl-atl-F1 to get to a terminal if the X server respawns.

poly-p man

----------

## gemini91

ctrl-alt-backspace, and ctrl-alt-f1 did nothing, I had to power off. I

did a make oldconfig (same as on the desktop) to configure the kernel.

I have an ati (radeon) video card, I guess I'm using xf86-video-ati, never

had to rebuild video drivers on this machine. I can give that a try and see 

what happens.

EDIT: It made no difference.

----------

## poly_poly-man

hmm... that's a hard hang - very bad.

Do you have a card supported by the binary drivers? In that case, you may consider emerging ati-drivers.

poly-p man

----------

## Lomion

 *gemini91 wrote:*   

> ctrl-alt-backspace, and ctrl-alt-f1 did nothing, I had to power off. I
> 
> did a make oldconfig (same as on the desktop) to configure the kernel.
> 
> I have an ati (radeon) video card, I guess I'm using xf86-video-ati, never
> ...

 

That's weird.

After "emerge -auD world", have you updated your config files?

----------

## Dagger

can you post some logs?

Preferebly dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## gemini91

Lomion, Yes I ran "etc-update" plus "revdep-rebuild"

Dagger, here's the logs, plus the gdm log. Xorg and gdm just seem to 

stop early, there are differences in dmesg, mostly involving "uhci_hcd"

GDM log

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo i686 

Current Operating System: Linux don 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Thu Apr 24 16:34

:00 EDT 2008 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2008  12:05:23PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr 26 01:53:41 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

NTSC PAL NTSC-J 

finished output detect: 0

finished output detect: 1

finished output detect: 2

finished output detect: 3

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

in RADEONProbeOutputModes

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable montype: 2

disable montype: 2

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

restore memmap

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

restore LVDS

enable montype: 2

disable montype: 2

```

DMESG

```

 (2462 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3200.49 BogoMIPS (lpj=6400981)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.60GHz stepping 04

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

net_namespace: 440 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8fe, last bus=8

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xdc000-0xdffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xe3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe4000-0xe7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe8000-0xebfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xec000-0xeffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x2fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x167f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e8000000-0x00000000efffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: 0x00004000-0x000040ff

  IO window: 0x00004400-0x000044ff

  PREFETCH window: 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff

  MEM window: 0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:00.1

  IO window: 0x00004800-0x000048ff

  IO window: 0x00004c00-0x00004cff

  PREFETCH window: 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff

  MEM window: 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-8fff

  MEM window: 0xd0200000-0xdfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000f0000000-0x00000000f80fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:02:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

uvesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P7  , 01.00, OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500, VBE v2.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5613

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c56a7, set palette = c00c56f3

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4 

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ypan using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4915

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 6144k, total 16320k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (48 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 1GET36WW (1.08 ), EC unknown

input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/virtual/input/input3

orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_plx 0.15 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller (0x8086:0x248a rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N030ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -255400910 ns)

hdb: HTS548080M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: CD-W28E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=62016/15/63

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 < hdb5 hdb6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1280kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

orinoco_pci 0.15 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_unlink_urb_from_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_check_unlink_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_link_urb_to_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_unlink_urb_from_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_check_unlink_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_link_urb_to_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

eth0: Hardware identity 8013:0000:0001:0000

eth0: Station identity  001f:0006:0001:0003

eth0: Firmware determined as Intersil 1.3.6

eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth0: MAC address 00:20:e0:8e:46:b9

eth0: Station name "Prism  I"

eth0: ready

eth0: orinoco_pci at 0000:02:02.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.0 [1014:0185]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x8fff

cs: IO port probe 0x4000-0x8fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0200000 - 0xdfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf0000000 - 0xf80fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xd0200000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:d0:59:ce:38:ab

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.1 [1014:0185]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x8fff

cs: IO port probe 0x4000-0x8fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0200000 - 0xdfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf0000000 - 0xf80fffff

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55109 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

Xorg.0.log

[code:1:c859b60a0d]

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo i686 

Current Operating System: Linux don 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 #1 PREEMPT Thu Apr 24 16:34:00 EDT 2008 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2008  12:05:23PM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr 26 01:53:41 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

	unix/:7100,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF,

	/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

	/usr/share/fonts/freefont,

	/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,

	/usr/share/fonts/terminus,

	/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

	/usr/share/fonts/unifont,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,

	/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81da960

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1014,0508 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 1014,0227 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c57 card 1014,0509 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1180,0476 card 4000,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1180,0476 card 4800,0000 rev 80 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 1260,3873 card 1668,0406 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 1014,0209 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xdfffffff (0xfe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:0:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:0:1), (2,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 4.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX (RV370) 5657 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI  Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600, ATI RV610,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

	ATI ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI RV610,

	ATI ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

	ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870, ATI Radeon HD3850, ATI RV670,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0200000 - 0xd0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d0100000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "accel"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "yes"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c57)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.28.0

(**) RADEON(0): Page Flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=16384K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 16384 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 12000, max_out_pll: 35000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 16600, sclk: 166.000000, mclk: 260.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=16600

(II) RADEON(0): Bios Connector table: 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0: DDCType-0x60, DACType-1, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Port1: DDCType-0x64, DACType-2, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): Port4: DDCType-0x0, DACType-0, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-7

(II) RADEON(0): Port5: DDCType-0x0, DACType-2, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-5

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Generic Monitor

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768                

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1024, YRes: 768, DotClock: 65000

HBlank: 320, HOverPlus: 16, HSyncWidth: 136

VBlank: 38, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL NTSC-J 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- None

 DDC Type  -- 0x60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- None

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- LVDS

 DAC Type  -- None

 TMDS Type -- None

 DDC Type  -- 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Port3:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- STV

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- None

 DDC Type  -- 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Detected non-DDC Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Detected non-DDC Monitor Type: 2

finished output detect: 2

finished output detect: 3

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): I2C d

----------

## gemini91

Well I just upgraded to linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r2 and I have the

same problem with that kernel.

----------

## paulgibbons

I am unable to emerge ati-drivers I get

ati-drivers-8.476 is not compatible with kernel 2.6.25 and greater

I will try and sort this out myself - possibly by not updating ati-drivers but it seems to be required for gnome 2.22.1

paul-gentoo ~ # emerge -av gnome    

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.476 [8.471.3] USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB 

...

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.1  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 0 kB

----------

## MK.FraGGod

 *paulgibbons wrote:*   

> I am unable to emerge ati-drivers I get
> 
> ati-drivers-8.476 is not compatible with kernel 2.6.25 and greater

 

I've encountered this incompatibility since 2.6.25 gentoo-sources hit unstable branch with 8.471 driver, but it was successfully fixed by patch I've found on gentoo bugzilla. I can't seem to access my comp at work to get the exact patch, but I believe this links should contain similar (if not exactly same) solutions:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218992

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689592.html

----------

## gemini91

I'm still trying to resolve this. I installed 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 and it works fine. However

anything 25 or over (2.6.25-gentoo-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r3, 2.6.26-vanilla-sources-rc2) all fail.

It seems like it has to be related to video drivers somehow. I didn't see anything in the 

kernel change log that seemed in any way related.

I'm using the radeon driver (Radeon mobillity 7500), I have the kernel setup as per the gentoo

radeon Wiki. However I also have xf86-video-vesa and xf86-video-ati installed so I'm not sure what drivers

I'm really using., but it has never made any difference before. Again no errors anywhere, it just hangs.

EDIT: It would seem that it is not using the kernel drivers. I can remove them from /etc/conf.d/modules

         so they don't load, and it still works on kernel-2.6.24

----------

## gemini91

I'm still trying with this. I changed the DisplayManager from gdm to xdm in 

/etc/conf.d/xdm, and reboot. Under 2.6.24, I login in, then type startx and up

comes twm. If I do the same under 2.6.25 I get a very dark screen with the 

X (cursor) in the middle of the screen.(cant be moved) Needs a powerdown to get out of.

All the drivers are loaded according to lsmod, same as 2.6.24. Seems like the

video drivers may not be the problem, may be hanging trying to start the WM.

Also it seems that /etc/conf.d/modules is not needed to load drivers. If they are

required they get loaded whether or not they are in "/etc/conf.d/modules" as 

seen under 2.6.24 and 2.6.25. Still need to be defined in the kernel.

Here's a dmesg | grep drm and agp from both systems

```

kernel-24

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

kernel-25

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

```

Any ideas appreciated

----------

## gemini91

Definitely not a video driver problem. I tried the vesa drivers and they do 

the same thing. Right now I'm re-emerging xorg-x11 and xorg-server. We will

see what happens, but if that doesn't resolve the problem I have no idea where

to go from here.

EDIT: Made no difference.

----------

## gemini91

I remembered that the 2.6.25 kernels had kernel-headers with each release,

so I thought maybe I forgot to recompile glibc. I did that and it didn't make

any difference. I guess I'll just have to keep updating and hope the problem 

just goes away.

----------

## gemini91

Kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r4 fails the same way.

----------

## gemini91

Kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r6 fails the same way, plus since this started a lot

of code has been changed (system is up to date). Probably not a kernel

problem, and I guess I will never be able to upgrade the kernel on this

system. Hopefully no reason to!

----------

## dj_farid

Do you use DVI?

I had huge problems getting a picture in X. My problem was very similar to the one that you described above.

I got desperate and tried the analogue cable that I had. The analogue worked as supposed to.

I upgraded xf86-video-ati to the current unstable. All of a sudden it started working... almost.

When I boot, the machine boots with the DVI. Once it goes to KDM, it goes analogue. Then I have to press the button on my LCD to change input signal, in order to get DVI once again.

Pressing the button does not work if I don't have both the cables connected, for some strange reason...

----------

